# DIY reactor with new parts use



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I picked up most of the parts from a store call Rona in Canada. It is simliar to home depot, but has a larger selection of PVC parts.

In order from the first part to the very last part

*1/2" barb with 1/2" thread*

The black part is a
*1/2" FIPT x 1/2" MIPT /w 1/4" male swivel barb port*

I got the part from the sprinkler section in Home Depot. It is made by Drip Master

*1/2" thread to 3/4 elbow*. the outer Diameter of the 3/4 elbow is 1".

It is not a really snug fit compare to PVC pipe to a coupling, but enough so it can be glue together without any leaks.

teleflon tape the thread and screw the 3 pieces togethers.

Glue the *elbow* to a *1 1/2" to 1" reducer. *

Glue a *1 1/2" coupling *to the other end of the reducer.

gGue a *5" long 1 1/2" PVC pipe* to the coupling.

Glue the other end of the *5" pipe* to one end of the *1 1/2" Union*. (NOTE: unscrew the Union before gluing to avoid gluing it by accidental)

Glue *another of 5" pipe* to the other end of the *Union*.

Glue a *1 1/2" Coupling* to the end of the *5" pipe*.

Glue a *1 1/2" to 1" reducer *to the *Coupling*.
Glue the *1/2" thread to 3/4 elbow *to the *reducer*.

Thread a *1/2" barb *to the *elbow*.

To cut cost on the Union, replace it with a male / female adapter and teleflon tape the thread.

OR

Replace one of the coupling with a 1 1/2 Tee with thread on one side. Get a threaded cap to cap off the 1 1/2" Tee.

2" pipe can be use as well. Remember to get the approriate size to replace the reducer and coupling and union.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice job EDGE!


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Just thought I would mention this, if you have trouble finding odd PVC parts, the best deal in town is ordering directly from McMaster-Carr http://www.mcmaster.com/

The site is busy, but excellent once you use it for a little bit...

Jeff


----------

